# Trikot ohne Arme und Sonnendurchlässig



## chris123 (1. Juni 2007)

Hallo

Habe letztens einen Radler gesehen, der ein Trikot ähnlich einem Muskelshirt anhatte. Eben ohne Arme. Das ganze hatte noch relativ kleine Waben. ich kann mir vorstellen, dass man mit so einem Ding die typische T-Shirt Bräune vermeiden kann. 

leider habe ich nirgends so ein Ding gefunden. Kann mir jemand helfen?


MfG


----------



## chris123 (8. Juni 2007)

Hi!

Ich habe heute beim Sportschwck ein oben beschriebenes Teil gefunden. Es handelt sich dabei allerdings um eine Weste, die aber aus extrem luftdurchlässigem Material gestaltet ist.
Das Teil ist von der Marke "Gore Bike Wear" und kostet allerdings auch stolze 89

Meine Frage deshalb an euch, habt ihr Tipps wo ich diese oder eine ähnliche Weste etwas günstiger bekommen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (9. Juni 2007)

mit gore klamotten würdest du eine gute wahl treffen!


----------



## Frank_S (9. Juni 2007)

Guten Morgen alle samm,

@chris123: Wenn's Dir bloß um die Bräune geht, dann nimm doch ein Basketballtrikot. Sowas bekommt man (neu) bei Ebay schon für schlappe 15 Eus.

MfG:
Frank S.


----------



## chris123 (9. Juni 2007)

Morgen!

Die Idee mit dem Basketball Trikot ist wirklich gut. Allerdings hatte ich gestern dieses besagte Gore Trikot an und muss sagen, dass es einfach total angenehm zu tragen war.

Ich habe das gleiche Trikot jetzt schon für 49 im Internet gesehen. Leider in der Farbe rot. Schwarz wäre jedoch mein Traum  

Also wenn noch jemand einen Tip für einen Shop hat wäre ich sehr dankbar.


MfG
Chris


----------



## Frank_S (9. Juni 2007)

Tagchen,

hab mal'n bissl gegoggelt und bin auf folgenden Link gestoßen:

http://www.terrific.de/oxid.php/sid/x/shp/oxbaseshop/cl/alist/cnid/02a44991470d60586.08417058

MfG:
Frank


----------



## chris123 (9. Juni 2007)

Hi!

Virlrn dank für die Mühe. Hatte den Link auch schon gefunden, allerdings benötige ich XL oder besser noch XXL und diese Größen haben die leider nicht verfügbar


----------



## Frank_S (9. Juni 2007)

Ein Versuch war's wert. Orange wäre halt nur in der Größe XL u. XXL verfügbar. Wobei ich ich diese Farbe, schon alleine wegen Sonneneinstrahlungen vorziehen würde.


----------



## Pif (9. Juni 2007)

Wegen der Farbe... Zieht schwarz nicht so richtig krass die Sonne an? Wäre da nicht rot die etwas bessere Alternative?


----------



## chris123 (9. Juni 2007)

ja da könntest du wohl recht haben. hmm naja schwarz sieht halt einfach besser aus. vielleicht werde ich mir das rote mal bestellen und gucken wie es aussieht.


----------



## Ani (11. Juni 2007)

such doch mal nach dem Scott DH shirt w/o sleeves, gibts in weiß, rot/grau und schwarz/grau
http://www.scottusa.com/category.php?UID=641#

sombrio hat auch ärmellose sachen
http://www.sombriocartel.com/clothing/jerseys.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weltaran (11. Juni 2007)

Hi!
Schau mal bei www.zweirad-stadler.de vorbei.

Ich hab mir das ärmellose "Carbon" (farbe weiß/schwarz) für 30EUR gekauft und hab es gestern das erste mal angehabt.
Fazit:
- tolle Belüftung (die dunklen Streifen sind mesh-einsätze)
- für den preis ist die Verarbeitung befriedigend
- fällt ziemlich klein aus

Ciao


----------



## dahmen75 (13. Juni 2007)

1. http://www.assos.com/en/mens/detail.aspx?article=21&color=
2. http://www.assos.com/en/mens/detail.aspx?article=77&color=


----------



## mifi (14. Juni 2007)

ich hab nen schwarzes ärmelloses von Pirate...auch sehr gut belüftet, schönes dünnes Material und heiss wirds im sommer trotz der schwarzen farbe nicht...kann ich nur empfehlen. und die, die sich nicht trauen schwarz zu nehmen können auch camou und weiss nehmen.
gruß micha


----------



## dubbel (18. Juni 2007)

verkaufe ein Gore Xenon-trikot, 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=56304


----------



## Hugo (20. Juni 2007)

gugg doch einfach mal nach tritops. die gibts sogar bauchfrei  und die auswahl is erschlagend...sugoi, pearl izumi, orca...gibt massig hersteller die triathlongelumpe verkaufen


----------



## Cuberia (20. Juni 2007)

Was hältst du von sowas ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CassandraComplx (20. Juni 2007)

Hugo schrieb:


> gugg doch einfach mal nach tritops. die gibts sogar bauchfrei und die auswahl is erschlagend...sugoi, pearl izumi, orca...gibt massig hersteller die triathlongelumpe verkaufen


 
Toll, sieht dann aber im Schwimmbad aus als ob man vorher mit Bikinioberteil auf der Sonnenbank war...


----------



## Robby78 (20. Juni 2007)

Dieses ist auch sehr zu empfehlen, bes. für die XTR-Freaks . Luftdurchlässig durch das jerseyartige Material, aber lichtdurchlässig eher nicht. Verarbeitung und Passform optimal , gibt es derzeit beim Stadler in Regensburg(nicht im Onlineshop enthalten ).


----------



## prooq (21. Juni 2007)

Vielleicht hatte der ja auch sowas hier an: Klick!


----------



## CassandraComplx (21. Juni 2007)

prooq schrieb:


> Vielleicht hatte der ja auch sowas hier an: Klick!


 
Im Prinzip kannst auch damit fahren.
Finde ein Oberteil ohne Rückentaschen allerdings extrem unpraktisch.
Wohin dann mit dem ganzen Kram: Handy, MP3-Player, Schlüssel,...


----------



## chris123 (21. Juni 2007)

Hi!

Ich habe mir jetzt das Gore Xenon Trikot ohne Arme bestellt! Ist gestern angekommen und macht einen super Eindruck. Sehr viele luftdurchlÃ¤ssige EinsÃ¤tze vorne und fast Ã¼ber den ganzen RÃ¼cken.
Falls jemand interssiert sein sollte, es gibt das Trikot beim groÃen BÃ¼cherversender Amaz.. fÃ¼r 74â¬ incl. Versand, was immernoch 15â¬ gÃ¼nstiger als Sportscheck o.Ã¤. ist.

Trotzdem vielen dank fÃ¼r die zahlreichen Tips.


----------



## dubbel (21. Juni 2007)

chris123 schrieb:


> Falls jemand interssiert sein sollte, es gibt das Trikot beim groÃen BÃ¼cherversender Amaz.. fÃ¼r *74â¬ incl. Versa*nd, was immernoch *15â¬ gÃ¼nstiger *als Sportscheck o.Ã¤. ist.


das gleiche gibts auch deutlich gÃ¼nstiger bei dubbel Â©


dubbel schrieb:


> verkaufe ein Gore Xenon-trikot,
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=56304


----------



## chris123 (21. Juni 2007)

leider in der falschen farbe und zu klein 

apropos zu klein, wenn es sich jemand bestellen sollte, dann mindestens eine nummer größer als sonst. fällt sehr klein aus


----------



## urgoingdown (10. Februar 2014)

chris123 schrieb:


> [...] ein Trikot hat [...] mit so einem Ding die typische T-Shirt Bräune vermeiden kann.
> 
> leider habe ich nirgends so ein Ding gefunden. Kann mir jemand helfen?
> MfG




Hi Chris,

es gibt von TanMeOn durchbräunenden T-Shirts. Also Shirts unter denen man auch braun wird. Musst mal bei www.tanmeon.de reingucken.

Cheers
B

www.tanmeon.de


----------



## lorenz4510 (10. Februar 2014)

ein netzshirt tuts da auch und wurde vermutlich vor 7 jahren gesucht, ist im Gegensatz zu diesem dingern auch sicher für Sport geeignet.

aus was dieses tanmeon überhaupst besteht ist ebenfalls nirgends zu finden, genauso obs für Sport ansatzweise geeignet ist......


----------



## fissenid (11. Februar 2014)

hört sich für mich nach eine CRAFT Unterhemd an....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (11. Februar 2014)

Die haben ja ne große Auswahl!


----------



## urgoingdown (25. Mai 2014)

ja das stimmt, die Auswahl ist brauschend  Ich hatte damals sehr lange zwischen weiss und blau hin und her überlegt  Hab mich dann für weiss entschieden

Aber immerhin ham die sowas. Bestandteile sind übrigen 60% Baumwolle und 40% Polyester. Ich hab das fast immer beim Radfharen und Joggen an und bin übrigens super zufrieden. Da kommen bestimmt auch noch bald mehr Produkte zur Auswahl (oder mehr Farben)


----------

